# Oil issue



## joshuaTSR (Jun 16, 2013)

Well I changed my oil pump and oil indicator in the head of my 1.8L. It sounded great for a few days and it's back to ticking valves and light flashing with buzzing. Could I have installed the pump wrong? She's full of 15w40 oil too and I don't want to drain it again for the 2nd time in but lifetime warranty on the pump makes me want to swap it. 

Another guy said drain the oil and run diesel fuel for 15 minutes and then add the oil to see if it unblocks junk. I'm a bit worried about that method. Could my lines be blocked and the diesel help to unplug it?


Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

It could be the oil pump, but probably not. The first one was probably ok too.

The oil pump, only pumps oil. It does not really make pressure at all. The reason why pressure builds up is because there is such a large restriction at the end of the line. That is where I would focus on. Typically, your bearings are worn out. The rods and intermediate shaft bearings usually are the worst. Rod bearings are simple to replace but the intermediate shaft bearings are not [when the engine is installed].

So what do you do? You could stick a larger oil pump which would cause the pressure to go up [more oil with the same restriction], replace the bearings that are easy to do in the car [mains and rods], or just rebuild/swap the entire engine.

Is the diesel fuel a good way to go? Only if your engine is sludged up. If you do not perform oil services regularly, then it may. I have never seen it do any good.

Did you put the 36mm gear pump in? They came in PG and ABA engines that should be an easy swap.


----------



## joshuaTSR (Jun 16, 2013)

Just replaced it with the standard one from O'Reilly's. Just strange how it was perfect then started to tick loudly. There were a lot of large chunks of solid stuff in the oil pan when I dropped it. I thought I cleared them all out though.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuaTSR (Jun 16, 2013)

joshuaTSR said:


> Just replaced it with the standard one from O'Reilly's. Just strange how it was perfect then started to tick loudly. There were a lot of large chunks of solid stuff in the oil pan when I dropped it. I thought I cleared them all out though.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Just replaced it with the standard one from O'Reilly's. Just strange how it was perfect then started to tick loudly. There were a lot of large chunks of solid stuff in the oil pan when I dropped it. I thought I cleared them all out though.

Could wrong oil and over filling cause this issue also?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

027 115 105E is the larger pump number and N 010 388 3 [you need 2] for the longer bolts to bolt it up. I would try that and I would not buy anything from OReilly's either. 

I have never seen oil cause this issue, could it? Yes. If you use a thinner oil, then it could have a lower pressure. It also could be the oil filter. Again, O'Reilly's sells cheap junk, most of not all their filters are cheap. I would stick with a Mann or Hengst filter. I would also use 20W/50 standard oil or 5W/50 synthetic oil too.


----------



## joshuaTSR (Jun 16, 2013)

Butcher said:


> 027 115 105E is the larger pump number and N 010 388 3 [you need 2] for the longer bolts to bolt it up. I would try that and I would not buy anything from OReilly's either.
> 
> I have never seen oil cause this issue, could it? Yes. If you use a thinner oil, then it could have a lower pressure. It also could be the oil filter. Again, O'Reilly's sells cheap junk, most of not all their filters are cheap. I would stick with a Mann or Hengst filter. I would also use 20W/50 standard oil or 5W/50 synthetic oil too.


Wow that's some thick oil for a 1.8L. I'm in Las Vegas so would that help with heat? I'm willing to try it but I doubt synthetic would be good for 4 this engine.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

BMW M3 and M5 engines use 10W60. I do not have my owners manual with me, but 20W/50 may be ok, especially with the heat Las Vegas has.

As for synthetic oil, for me, it is the only way to go. Instead of replacing the oil every 3k with the standard stuff, I go 5k on synthetic. Those that say the engine leaks is a myth. Do a Google search, it's just not true. If you are burning/leaking oil, then it may be a waste of money.

You can also use oil pump 027 115 105B, it's cheaper and the only difference is a cut out on the drive shaft. https://www.hansautoparts.com/027115105BOilPump.aspx


----------

